# opinion???



## Ply4_cobalt (Dec 9, 2006)

*which one*​
mini 14675.00%mini thirty225.00%


----------



## Ply4_cobalt (Dec 9, 2006)

I have been thinking of buying a mini 14 or mini thirty .. it looks likethere smilliar guns but which one is better.. really dont know much about ethier one of them


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The reputation of both has been spray and pray. They have a new a new more accurate model that should be out shortly. Good enough for competition I hear. Wait until it's available and go for the 14.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Don't know enough about either one besides that they are not very accurate from what i''ve been told


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

AR15


----------



## Ply4_cobalt (Dec 9, 2006)

Remington 7400 said:


> AR15


 yeah my buddy thinks thats what i should get but it just dosent look good to me.. dont really like it


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd go with a AR15 as Remington 7400 refered to. I had a friend that had a mini14 and he had a heck of a time printing a group at 100 yds, let alone a small enough group to kill coyotes. He tried a bunch of different ammo, nothing seemed to help.

If a semi-auto is what you want you won't be more pleased with a well manufactured AR15.

xdeano.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> yeah my buddy thinks thats what i should get but it just dosent look good to me.. dont really like it


  
oke:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Ply4, let your buddy buy a mini-14/30, then you buy an AR. He can put 5 shots downrange, they'll be lucky to stay within 5". Then you can send 10 downrange, finishing each of his shots into nice 3 shot groups.

I'll consider one of the new enhanced mini's, unless they cost as much as an AR, then what's the point.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I've shot a few mini-14's and not one was a shooter. Prepare to measure your groups with a yard stick. :lol: I will put in another vote for the AR15, you will be happy you did.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Read Guns and Ammo December 2006. They have a new 14 with thumbhole stock and tuned for accuracy. They say it will put them into competition.
Page 45 "By at least one reckoning, if Bill Ruger and his engineers had developed the Mini 14 in the decades priior to when they first began to tinker with it in 1917, it might have become America's battle rifle instead of the M16/Ar-15".

Also page 45; Hornady 55 grain V Max groupled .56 inches.

The AR is good, but the new Mini 14 is not to be sneazed at like the old Mini 14.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

The Mini 14 was featured on the Americian Rifle last night. And yes it does have a thumb hole stock for right and left hand shooters. They talk like it really shot good. And they liked good to boot.


----------



## Ply4_cobalt (Dec 9, 2006)

.. i just think the mini 14/30 looks so much better... is there any gun out there that looks like a hunting rifle( like the 14/30) and is as accurate as the 15 or am i stuck with the ar 15 which looks plastic to me... really ugly.. but thats just me :-? still wan a semi auto though :sniper:


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Get the AR15. You will not be sorry. Keep away from the high top like you have pictured above and get a nice flat top. Here's mine after a little camo tape job, but you can buy a Bushmaster Predator with full camo job. I saw one at Gander moutain and it looked great.


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

AR-15 Look at DOGKILLR's AR-15 Its just Sexy ^_^


----------



## Ply4_cobalt (Dec 9, 2006)

DOGKILLR said:


> Get the AR15. You will not be sorry. Keep away from the high top like you have pictured above and get a nice flat top. Here's mine after a little camo tape job, but you can buy a Bushmaster Predator with full camo job. I saw one at Gander moutain and it looked great.


 now i like the looks of that.. so stay away from a high top.. stick with a flat top... what would a gun like that cost


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

This is what I would like next. The list price on their site is $1060

[siteimg]6071[/siteimg]


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

PLY4_colbalt, the cost of the gun I have pictured was around $1100.00
The camo model with scope(I think nikon with camo) will set you back another $400.00


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Heres my DPMS










:beer:


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

I HAVE A MINI 14 W/20RND. MAG AND 3-9X SCOPE. IT SHOOTS TIGHT GROUPS AND IS A GREAT WEAPON. IT ALSO COSTS ABOUT 1/3 IOF WHAT AN AR WILL.


----------

